# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Web bổ ich - Trang web tham khảo CNC

## ppgas

Hô-lê...

Đọc trang web này thấy hay nên mang sang đây chia sẻ anh em tham khảo để câu 'thank'  :Smile: 

https://grabcad.com/library/tag/cnc?per_page=100 

Chúc vui ...

----------

anhcos, buiducnhathp8, buithonamk42, cuong, elenercom, Gamo, haipn44, katerman, TigerHN, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Và thay lời chúc xuân, gửi các bác thêm link hữu dụng nữa :Smile: . Hướng dẫn lắp bộ điều khiển rất trực quan bằng hình ảnh:
http://www.hobbycncaustralia.com.au/...nstallList.htm

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------

